# Akamai - netsession.exe - Warum sendet der Kram ? Was installiert dies ungefragt?



## Pimp-OINK (30. November 2011)

Hatte grad gesehen das meine Led s auf WLAN Router und Modem voll am blinken sind und bin nervös geworden....weil ich hatte nichts mit dem Internet verbunden jedenfalls keinen Browser oder Spiel! Nur connected halt....

Da frag ich mich doch warum blinkt eine aktive I-netleitung...

Hab dann Akamai netsession.exe in doppelter Ausführung im Taskmanager gesehen. Hatte ich schon mal deinstalliert weil Herkunft fragwürdig. Nu isses wieder da...

Dieses Akamaiprogramm deinstalliert und........hoppla das blinken der aktiven Internetverbindung war weg! Also wars dieser Mist!!!


Was zum Teufel wird da ungefragt installiert und vorallem gesendet ??? 

Hatte auch vorher gemerkt das die I-netverbindung schlecht war auch die Pings im Spielbrowser schwankten total (dies machte mich ja stutzig und suchte).


Da regen sich hier soviele über Origin auf...was nun mal gar nichts macht...OMG.



Da ist dieser Akamai Müll mal paar hundert Takte schlimmer...

Ist schon skandalös was einfach unsichtbar installiert wird aber das sich sowas noch ungefragt und gewollt irgendwelche Daten sendet ist doch wohl unglaublich!


Hat da jemand Ahnung von diesem Programm?


Gruß


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. November 2011)

2 sek google:


> *Akamai Technologies, Inc.* („Akamai“ ist ein hawaiisches Wort und bedeutet „intelligent“ oder „raffiniert“) ist einer der weltweit größten Anbieter für die Auslieferung und *Beschleunigung von Online-Anwendungen und -Inhalten*, zum Beispiel die Lastverteilung von WWW-Inhalten, auch als Content Distribution Network bekannt............Zu den über 2858 Kunden Akamais gehören unter anderem Yahoo!, Google, Airbus, Audi, BMW, Microsoft, eBay, Apple, das deutsche Bundeskanzleramt, Philips, Red Bull, Logitech *sowie die Hersteller von Virenschutz-Software McAfee und BitDefender (Softwin) *[1].





> Die Akamai Netsession Interface ist sichere Client-Side-Networking-Technologie, Protokolle Vernetzung erhöht die Lieferung von Software und Medien, die Verbesserung der Geschwindigkeit, Zuverlässigkeit und Effizienz von Inhalten aus dem Internet heruntergeladen werden.
> 
> Bereitstellung von Software  und Medien für Tausende der bekanntesten Marken weltweit und seit über  10 Jahren (Customer List), hat  die Akamai Akamai Netsession Interface  als Kern-Client-Netzwerk-Bibliothek veröffentlicht , die verwendet  werden können, um diese Dateien zu verteilen. Der Lage, die  Kommunikation mit anderen Akamai-Kunden und tausenden von Akamai  Edge-Servern, die Akamai Netsession Interface  auf einigen der beliebtesten Consumer-Anwendungen und Websites  weltweit. Als Grundlage von Desktop-Networking Akamai-Technologie-Suite,  läuft das Akamai Netsession Interface als eine höfliche Hintergrund Dienst, als Low-Level-Networking-Engine für die Medien-Downloads und Electronic Software Delivery.
> 
> ...




Kann durch installationen von z.b. TuneUp oder Adobe Produkten mit installiert werden.


----------



## rabe08 (30. November 2011)

akamai ist ein seriöser Laden, ich habe mit denen schon mal content-caching gemacht. Wenn Du z.b. von MS Software in Deutschland runterlädst, egal ob ms dot com oder ms dot de kommen die Daten von akamai in München. Auch andere Anbieter arbeiten mit denen zusammen, z.B. Video Portale, also die legalen, wie madome oder ähnliche (ob maxdome mit denen arbeitet weiß ich jetzt nicht, ist nur ein Beispiel. Die von denen ich weiß, führe ich jetzt nicht auf, das müßten wenn überhaupt meine Auftraggeber machen  ). 

Wenn Du genau wissen willst, was da läuft, solltest Du auf einem extra PC eine Sniffer-Software in Dein Netzwerk hängen, nach ein 1 bis 2 Jahren hast Du genug Übung, den Datenstrom präzise zu interpretieren...


----------



## Pimp-OINK (30. November 2011)

Tja, den Quatsch von Google hab ich selbst gefunden....


Und tschuldige ich ***** auf serios weil dies nicht stimmt wie ich oben beschrieben habe!

Programme die einfach unnötig anfangen irgendwelche Daten zu senden und zu empfangen können ja schlecht seriös sein! Find ich nicht korrekt.


Danke für die Antworten....

Werde jetzt mehr auf diesen Mist achten.


P.S: das einzige von Adobe ist Flashplayer und da werde ich auch nicht gefragt ob ich es installieren will und anscheinend wird es am Ende auch nicht deinstalliert! Wenn es davon kommen sollte warum nicht und warum sendet es unnötig...?

SERIÖS ?   Misteriös höchstens....


Gruß


----------

